# found a racing pigeon



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

and he is a beaut now iv fattened him up a bit that is. a friend of mine found him and i brought him home. i could feel his breast bone through his skin and feathers. i have had him about 6 weeks now so, what can i do? he has started to coo at me and it wouldnt bother me if he stayed, but as he can fly does he risk gong home to get finished off. he is ringed and stamped and he is only this years bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping this racing pigeon.

Did you track down the owner from the band information?

If not, could you please provide the band information, so we can help him find his way home?

I don't think he should be released at this point, it is risky, but we need to contact the owner. 

I just recently returned a racing pigeon to its owner, and he was quite happy to have him back. This person drove several hundred miles to pick up missing birds, so there are owners out there who will not destroy their missing/returning birds. I usually ask flat out what they plan on doing with the bird.


----------



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

will try to get the info later for you .this is not the first pigeon i have had but he is the first racer.so far iv had one black and white flight tumbler 2woodies.and 2 ferals


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Carole,

When you get the information off the band - try this link to report him

http://www.pigeonracing.com/strays.htm


I found a racer who unfortunately died, but I still reported him and the owner rang me to thank me for at least letting him know what had happened to the bird.

Sounds like the one you have doesn't want to go but I think you should at least attempt to contact the owner - they may be happy for you to keep him anyway 

Let us know how you get on.

Tania


----------



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

update.. i called the owner of the pigeon(phone number stamped on wing) told him i had found his bird and gave him the ring number.so i asked him straight out what he would do, no answer just a slight laugh. so i told him i would be quite happy to keep him ("oh thats 
nice are you sure")he asked if i kept pigeons so i told him no i just recue them till they are better.he could not work out the band number. any way the bloke is going to call me after christmas.so my cousins hubby came round to check him over and he is well enough to let go now. but when is the best time to do this? are pigeons raced in the bad november winds?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I wouldn't release him. It is not a guarantee he will make it home, and if the owners response is any indication of what might happen to him, if he does return home, I would adopt him out.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> I wouldn't release him. It is not a guarantee he will make it home, and if the owners response is any indication of what might happen to him, if he does return home, I would adopt him out.


Absolutely, I agree 100% with Treesa.
Please try to find him a home a new home.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I agree.......don't release this bird.......HE JUST MIGHT MAKE IT HOME........and then I'd be willing to bet, it would be certain death. Find the bird a home. I'm glad I didn't talk to this guy.............UHHH!!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I also go with no release! If he does make it back home, it probably won't be with open arms.  You might put him on the adoption forum, I'm sure someone would love to have him. Thanks for helping him out!


----------



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

any adivse on how to make him stay? would he stop f i had another one or would he be happy to stay here on his own. Scott told me to coo at him and to run my hand through the gravel in the bottom of his cadge. pgeon has started to coo at me every time i talk to him and he,s dropping his tail (a sign he had takren to me)Or will he go to find himself a mate?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Do you keep him indoors?
If you decide to keep him you can get him a friend at some point. But for now I would let him adjust to his new home first.
He also will need some time to fly. A couple of hours a day. If you have a spare room which you could pigeon proof that would be ideal.

Reti


----------



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

hi reti. yes he is loose in my room, on top of the wardrobe. he is getting friendlier by the day. will keep him in. Its realy windy here now and its probably going to stay like this for a while now.I dont want to risk him trying to go back so will keep him in till weather is better.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Carole,

I wouldn't even consider releasing the pigeon to a dubious fate, if it were me. Any decent owner who really intended well for his bird would arrange carriage for him. The RPRA takes a dim view of owners who won't even fork out the twenty quid or so to Amtrak their birds home, or collect them if in the area.

Every good pigeon will find a wardrobe or top of a door or, with the ones we have inside temporarily, a curtain rail. 

Yours probably thinks he's landed in the best pigeon hotel ever 

We have some ex-racers who were unwanted - found injured or just worn out. They are lovely birds, and having settled in our aviary, found mates and claimed their territory, they show absolutely no interest in the great outside. They are so gentle with their hens and just seem to dote on them - big, beefy pigeons with soft hearts 

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SO glad you are keeping him, Carole! Maybe sometime, get a mate? Don't think you will have a problem finding a nice hen for him... 

I found Mr. Squeaks, who had a badly broken wing. After surgery, he's now a permanent INDOOR bird AND my mate AND ruler, known as "da beak!" to 3 cats!

Pigeons are a GREAT EXPERIENCE! ENJOY!


----------



## carole (Oct 9, 2004)

can anbody point me in the right direction what a good pigeon house looks like


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

John_D said:


> We have some ex-racers who were unwanted - found injured or just worn out. They are lovely birds, and having settled in our aviary, found mates and claimed their territory, they show absolutely no interest in the great outside. They are so gentle with their hens and just seem to dote on them - big, beefy pigeons with soft hearts
> 
> John


I too have an older ex racer that wandered off for almost 2 years and fell ill till he was rescued by another PT member about a year ago, and he too found his mate (or she found him?) and as big and stocky as Paris is, he too is such a gentleman pigeon. He tries to get along with the guy pigeons as well. He has a very distinctive personality. He still will not free fly to my head or arm, but will eat out of my hand or will accept a treat from my fingers. 

As far as pigeon housing, well that depends on what you want, can afford, and your living arrangements. As long as they can flap their wings freely width and depth is important, not so much height.I have a former ferret 2 level cage that I keep on hand for emergency rescues that may come up The center floor is intact, as the dimensions in height compared to length and width would not be acceptable for a pigeon to free fly at a comfortable level. The set up as will at least allow them to walk and spread/flap their wings. You can buy a nice size small animal cage or hutch and allow it to eat and sleep in it but a couple hours free flight time is important in the health and well being of a happy pigeon. I have 6 pet pigeons, and are set up in the same order in the back of their pigeon coop. They will go inside their cages when they are finished roaming. In the evening, we close the doors to their cages (we got ours at Walmart) and it helps keep the mess down too. When I had just one or two indoors it was not too much of a problem...but 6! Whew! At night ( and there have been a couple of days ) we turn on a space heater when it gets below 40 degrees. so when the heat is on...they are inside their quarters for safety's sake.One pigeon indoors, is not too much work though. Be sure he gets some good sunshine and bath time too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

For what it's worth...Squeaks has the run of my 600 sq. ft. apartment with THREE cats. BUT, his home is a small animal cage measuring 29" L x 21" W x 23" H and 17" off the floor.

A LOT depends on individual circumstances.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Shi, I believe those are the same dimensions as mine. We must shop at the same place?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Shi, I believe those are the same dimensions as mine. We must shop at the same place?


LOL...nope...you, CINDY & CHUCK must shop at the same place! Cindy and Chuck were nice enough to give me Squeak's current home. I had him in another small animal cage but this one is MUCH nicer!

Squeaks has enough room to do his wing exercises before he's out and about.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

That was very nice of them Mister Sqeeks.


----------

